# PVC Folie verschweißen,welches Heißluftgebläse?



## Dario87 (31. Juli 2016)

Habe mal ne kurze frage bin am überlegen ob ich mein Biokammer mauer und dan mit PVC Folie verschweißen soll. Bin aber nun am überlegen welches Heißluftgebläse ich nehmn soll, will gerne die Geräte von Leister umgehen da die doch recht teuer sind.
Würde den so ein Gerät reichen ????  *Makita HG651CK*

oder sowas hier was mir aber etwas zu günstik erscheint  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heisluftpist...614538?hash=item464b27dd8a:g:r0QAAOSwBnVW9LTV

oder habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2016)

Zum "Verschweißen" von PVC-Folie nimmt man in erster Linie eigentlich Quellschweißmittel. Danach kann man bei Bedarf die Klebestelle nochmal mit einem Heißluftfön kontrollieren & anschmelzen bzw. verschmelzen. Ist aber nicht ganz einfach...

Die Folienbauer die bei mir die Folie verlegt haben, hatten einen Heißluftfön von Leister - irgendwie hieß das Teil "Leister-Trac" oder so, aber das Ding ist recht teuer.

Der aus deinem Link sieht ja erst einmal nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Dario87 (31. Juli 2016)

hmmm... ich habe leztens poolbauer beobachtet die haben das nur mit dem heißluftfön verschweißt natürlich sah das so einfach aus aber ist mir klar das es nicht so ist. ist das Quellschweißmittel den sicher?


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2016)

Wie sicher?

Das ist ganz normaler Folienkleber, den es im Handel zu kaufen gibt. Unsere Folienverleger haben mit diesem Zeug bei uns schon drei Teiche ausgekleidet und verklebt. Erst haben sie mit dem Quellschweißmittel die Folien verklebt und dann noch einzelne Stelle mit dem Fön bearbeitet. Ob es nur mit dem Heißluftfön ausreichend und dicht ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Wir haben auch schon selbst Folie auf die Art verklebt und bis jetzt ist alles dicht. Rest-Risiken würde ich nicht ausschließen, wenn man so etwas als Laie selbst macht.


----------



## Dario87 (2. Aug. 2016)

würde es den mit dem makita Heißluftfön auch gehen?
Welches Quellschweißmittel ist den gut? Heissner? 
Ist das von Oase auch das selbe?


----------



## Zacky (2. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben unter anderem Köratac DF 841 von Kömmerling und das von Heissner genutzt. Welches nun gut oder besser ist, kann ich Dir so nicht sagen. Bis jetzt halten die Nähte von beiden Klebern.


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2016)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Welches Quellschweißmittel ist den gut?


das sollte enthalten sein:THF ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrofuran

und noch was zum lesen
http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/de/html/library/document/5036691,34


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Aug. 2016)

Ich weiche im Quellschweißmittel Folienschnipsel einen Tag vorher ein. Dann nochmal die Konsistenz wie Lackfarbe einstellen.
Das schwarze Zeug läßt sich gut mit einem dünnen Malerpinsel auf die Kanten auftragen. So hast du praktisch keine harten Folienstöße.


----------



## samorai (3. Aug. 2016)

Wenn Du schweißen möchtest dann trau Dich ruhig. Ein paar Übungen erleichtern dir das Händling in Deiner Biokammer.
Hier ein Video zum erfassen worauf es ankommt oder auch welche Maßnahmen (in Ecken) erforderlich sind.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QvvjC8Q6Uw_

Säubern, haften, schweißen, das schwierige ist a) die Foliestärke und b) der Wind.


----------



## Dario87 (4. Aug. 2016)

also ich probier alles mal aus ich denk mal an einen Teich würde ich mich nicht trauen das überlass ich dan doch den Profis aber mich reizt die Biokammer die würde ich gerne selber machen. 
Kann mir den jemand beantworten ob das mit dem makita heissluftföhn gehen würde oder ist der FalonTECH FT349 aus dem link die bessere wahl???


----------

